
New 8th Gen Intel Core Processor Family to Debut Aug. 21 - neverminder
https://newsroom.intel.com/news-releases/media-alert-introducing-new-8th-gen-intel-core-processor-family/
======
olympus
"Watch as two exciting moments align: the Great American Solar Eclipse and the
unveiling of Intel’s most powerful family of processors..."

Given the choice between watching an Intel CPU announcement and going outside
to watch the eclipse, I'm choosing the eclipse. I know the eclipse doesn't
start until 9am PDT, but these things tend to drag on and I'm going to be
outside. This is the height of Intel's arrogance thinking they could compete
with the forces of nature.

Or maybe they know that this will be a lackluster announcement and are setting
up their excuse, "we would have had a higher view count on Facebook but we
were up against a once in a lifetime event."

